# Are there standard turning blank sizes?



## Blueglass (Mar 5, 2014)

I had a fair amount left from making staves for drums the last 2 days so I cut what I'd noticed were sizes people seem to use. 3/4" x 3/4' for pens and the some 1 1/4 squared and 1 3/4 squared. Are there preferred lengths? I'm sure they can be too short.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2014)

Check out this post-

http://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.10458/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 5, 2014)

I didn't word my search right. Didn't see penblanks though.

Found them, duh?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2014)

As far as length on a pen blank, 2.5 inches will do keychains and such, three to four inches for lots of single tube pens, 5.5 to 6 for regular full blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 5, 2014)

I will have to book mark that page.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I will have to book mark that page.



That's exactly what I just did.

Handy things, those bookmarks. Whoever suggested them was onto a good idea

:cool2:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pop quiz....who's idea was it to make that topic? And what thread did it originate in?

First correct answer gets a surprise prize!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Pop quiz....who's idea was it to make that topic? And what thread did it originate in?
> 
> First correct answer gets a surprise prize!



ROFL!

Am I allowed to answer, or should I pretend I don't know that I started it in the Spring Auction thread ...


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2014)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/grip-blank-sizes.9477/#post-126183

seems to be the inspiration for the sticky with the blank sizes. @HomeBody appeared to be the person who suggested it on 10/6/13........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> http://woodbarter.com/threads/grip-blank-sizes.9477/#post-126183
> 
> seems to be the inspiration for the sticky with the blank sizes. @@HomeBody appeared to be the person who suggested it on 10/6/13........



I thought he was looking for the inspiration for bookmarks ... my bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I thought he was looking for the inspiration for bookmarks ... my bad




Maybe he was. If so, looks like you have that covered!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2014)

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!

Let me see what my gifting shelf in my shop has to offer then I will post it up for ya. Pm me your mailing addy....

:)





Schroedc said:


> http://woodbarter.com/threads/grip-blank-sizes.9477/#post-126183
> 
> seems to be the inspiration for the sticky with the blank sizes. @HomeBody appeared to be the person who suggested it on 10/6/13........


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok...I have a sfrb full of "surprise" ready to be shipped. The Mrs will be shipping it out for me this week. I wont be able to get to a po in time before it closes. So when she does it, I'll let ya know so you have a clue as to when it will arrive. 
Hope you like em...

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2014)

@Schroedc the box full of surprise has been shipped today. You should be getting it by Friday.
Congratulations! 
Hope you like em...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

